# How are cross-over tracks wired?



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if the varoius 19.5, 30, 90, etc. cross-over tracks are electronically isolated so you cna have two separate ovals cross each other, or do they connect all current flow as in a figure 8 configuration? I'm looking for ways to make my track powered, indoor concentric ovals more interesting and I thought about having them cross as some point to simulate "waiting trains" at a passing point. Please help.

Ed


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 04/09/2009 4:27 PM
I'm wondering if the varoius 19.5, 30, 90, etc. cross-over tracks are electronically isolated so you cna have two separate ovals cross each other, or do they connect all current flow as in a figure 8 configuration? I'm looking for ways to make my track powered, indoor concentric ovals more interesting and I thought about having them cross as some point to simulate "waiting trains" at a passing point. Please help.

Ed 



The former. Each "straight through" section is wired straight through and does not 
"communicate" with the other "straight through" section at all. The crossing section where all the tracks come together is usually plastic. The only possible problem is if an engine has wide "sliders" that are able to span this plastic to touch the other "straight through" section. This can be a problem with some turn-outs, but I've never heard of it as a problem for a crossover.

BTW, I use a crossover for two separate loops just as you propose. I've also devised a protection system so that if the crossing is occupied, the second train, whichever of the two it may be, will wait for the first train to clear the crossing. The system works with ANY engine or railcar with metal wheels without the need for magnets and reed switches or sophisticated "occupancy detectors." Do a search for the Tortoise Bump Accident Sentinental System (Bump A.S.S.) documented on this web site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

they should be insulated from each other if i remember right. 

Do like the old Adams family did , blow them up.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Ed, here is something Ray did that might help you. 

-Will 



http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Aristocraft-19deg-Crossover.htm





http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/68801/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Exception would be the LGB crossover with the EPL drives. (1226/12260).


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-12260


that is a Double Slip Switch or turnout ....not realy a crossing ....

I mean you are right it is a crossing but I am not shure you should think of it that way .....


----------

